# Breeder Response Times



## Lexie90 (May 10, 2020)

Hey guys,

From the research I've been trying to do both from within this forum and outside, there is a breeder (A) that seems like a very good choice to find a future family member from! (health testing, shows) My only problem has been that I have been unable to get a hold of them. I've tried a couple times to reach out and I am not sure if I now seem like a crazy person or not (the messages I sent were a month apart - I've tried Facebook and email). I have seen them post on social media and they have an upcoming litter that has people waiting for it already. I would love to know more information because I'm very interested, but I am not sure what else to do....wait longer for a response, if it ever comes? I've found another breeder (B) that I can proceed with (even though this other breeder (A) seems to be overall a better option). If it doesn't work out now, perhaps another future puppy can be from them (breeder A)? I don't know if the universe is trying to give me signs and I'm just not listening.

I am really trying to be as patient as possible to ensure I have the most healthy, well-rounded puppy as possible but I also do not want to ruin my opportunities for other wait-lists d breeders if I can't ever get a response. As I'm sure many of you either know or have heard, a lot of breeders have very full wait-lists for possibly some time now and everyone appears to require deposits for wait-lists, so I can't just get on a few. My heart aches not having a Poodle in my life anymore.

Anyone have any experience here? Any advice? I'm conflicted on how to proceed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm sorry.  There seem to be so many people in your position right now.

Have you kept your messages short and concise, shared a little about why your home would be a good fit for a puppy, and made it clear you'd like on their waitlist? Aside from that, I'm not sure what you can do about a breeder that's not responding. It's possible they're just not even reading their inquiries anymore, if they've been overwhelmed.

If this really is your dream breeder, I wouldn't give up. Maybe a polite comment on their next social media post, just confirming they received your email. But I understand how hard it is to go without a dog. Have you considered fostering in the meantime?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Is there a phone number? Some people are social media people, some people are email people, and some people are phone people (often older people). I had MANY breeders I contacted never bother to email me back, and that was not in a pandemic. A phone call can also sometimes be a bit of a personal connection, and allow the person to vet you quickly.

But yes, she might be overwhelmed right now. If Breeder B is generally responsive and has no red flags (still health tests, etc), then I would strongly consider Breeder B.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had the same thing happen to me. I moved on to other breeders. I think some well regarded breeders get overwhelmed with inquiries and decide to spend their time on things other than email. Good breeders do it because they love dogs; I can forgive them for not loving paperwork.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I always called, usually had to leave a voicemail with my details and digits. I emphasized that I was a serious buyer, referred by, another breeder, PF, PCA Club, if that was the case, and suggested we set up a mutually agreeable time to talk. Breeders are busy, with lives and other jobs. At the same time, I’m a serious buyer, admire their dogs so ignore me to the detriment of missing out on a great home. That happened. Requires patience and persistence sometimes. Good luck!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Recently I have been flooded with inquiries. I usually try for responding immediately, I do know that my old phone number has been given out at least three forest in the past few months. With this in mind make sure the contact information you received is up to date.


----------

